# Is borscht good?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I bought a huge bag of beets on sale, and borscht was the first thing that came to mind. Is it any good? I've never had it before.

What else is good to use for the beets? (Besides eating them plain/marinaded)

TIA


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had good Borscht, but more bad ones than good ones. Maybe I'm picky. I prefer hot versions to cold versions.

There are a bazillion variations.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had only hot borscht. Fantastic, really lets the beets full flavors out and about. have you ever tried baked/roasted beets wrapped in some foil w/ salt pepper and olive oil they are yummy delicious and make sour cream have pretty swirls of color.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Gunnar, you are so right about baking them......and the sour cream or creme fraiche


I enjoy making Borscht at least once every 2 months and yes it is a great soup. Baking the beets really brings out the sweetness and it retains all the vitamins.
I also enjoy making it and serving it in a puree for the summer as well. 
Yes, many variations but do not leave out the fresh dill, cider vinegar, honey or brown sugar and tomato paste.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Its good if you make it correctly, Roasted beets are good vege. Puree of beets


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nothing "beats" a beet salad either.

Roasted beets, cooled cut and cubed, chopped egg, some minced onion, chopped pickle, mayo and sour cream, juice from the pickles salt and pepper. Refrigerate 2 hours

Beet and walnut and blue cheese salad.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

*Is borscht good?* 

YES...very

As an 18 year old, I worked as a live-in barmaid with 7 others in a pub in south kensington (london) Great life, great memories. 3 times a week at least, after work 11pm,we would end up in the Borscht and tears, for soup and t-bone steaks
i've tried to make it since, but it never measures up.

I do love beetroot. Pickled in sweet vinegar, Cooked and vacuum packed, Roasted, as Petals says, it really does bring out the sweetness. leave some of the leaf stalk on tho or they will bleed
My favourite tho is grated raw with a salad. So sweet


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beets roasted, then cooled and peeled. Chop into medium dice. Top with Horseradish cream. Serve with toasted rye bread. Ahhhh...


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

The DW loves beets but have never offered to make it for her.......mainly because I've had it only once or twice in my life.....Papa's on Roswell Rd (or was that Peachtree?) in Atlanta about 20-25 years ago. First time for me it was.....an aquired taste. But then I wondered if I had aquired enough of a taste for it 5 years later and had it again.....sadly the restaurant was gone the next time I aquired another taste for some.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Red eggs - hard boiled eggs pickled with beets. I rarely make them, but I do like them. Is it just the beets you have, or are greens included?

mjb.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Just beats


----------

